
Virus-Like “Jumping” DNA Regulates Human Neurons - bookofjoe
https://scitechdaily.com/virus-like-jumping-dna-regulates-human-neurons/
======
bookofjoe
>Primate-restricted KRAB zinc finger proteins and target retrotransposons
control gene expression in human neurons

[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/35/eaba3200](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/35/eaba3200)

